# Building a house in Greece



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello -Please could someone give me advice on the cost of the 'concrete slab' per square metre. I have a flat plot- I gather the foundations are dug and this ends up with a flat slab of concrete re-inforced with steel rods for the house to sit on. How much does this cost per square metre-approximately. A company in England said they charge about £200 per metre so the slab for a 100 square metre house will cost about £20,000. Is this about right please?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*building a house in greece*



narco a said:


> Hello -Please could someone give me advice on the cost of the 'concrete slab' per square metre. I have a flat plot- I gather the foundations are dug and this ends up with a flat slab of concrete re-inforced with steel rods for the house to sit on. How much does this cost per square metre-approximately. A company in England said they charge about £200 per metre so the slab for a 100 square metre house will cost about £20,000. Is this about right please?


we have just spent 8 years building a house so we are now experts,you have to go to a building mechanic here and drawer up plans for your house and then submit those plans for approval to the council who will say yes or no,you will then get your license to build.A prokat house can go onto a concrete slab but not a normal build,you can have a open semi basement as part of your foundations or close it it in,the cost is about the same,better for earthquakes if you have a semi basement,are you intending one floor?you will need cross beams higher up,the mechanic makes a massive study for this,this is earthquake country,and you will probably have to dig 2 ditches first to check there are no ancient buildings underneath.Greek building regulations are extremely strict,you have to do exactly as your license says or they will tear you down.And you need a licence for a prokat house,there is no escape.We built 235 square meters with the semi basement, costing 63.000 for concrete and iron,our land was not flat so the foundations went way over cost.We had to pay extra for the digging.I would go for a prokat if I could do it again.


----------



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Concertina-can you tell me the ground floor size in square metres of your house please as then I can work out what the re-inforced foundations/slab costs per square metre. Hope you're now enjoying the house-you deserve to after 8 years. Thanks.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*building a house in greece*

the ground floor is 100 square meters,remember prices may have gone up since then.You need good deep foundations which have cross members of iron and concrete mixed with stone,never skimp on foundations,its the mainstay of your house,I would really recommend a semi basement if you can afford it,cool in the summer,warm in the winter but it must have a special hard black plastic membrane wrapped around it to stop the damp penetrating,we did that ourselves as we didnt trust them to do it,hard work.too late once they fill in with the soil.Thankyou for your good wishes and I hope you build a sweet house and enjoy it here,dont hesitate to ask any further information if you need.


----------

